# cmh seats



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ive bought cmh prospectus n they have stated tht there r just 100 seats including army chiulds local overseas #sad


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Can you please tell me what is the last date to get the prospectuses and to submit them. Thankyou


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

prospectus availiable i dnt know the confirmed date n u have to sumbit the result for 14th test after announcement for tht a week is to be given


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Applying in CMH as an expatriate or a foreigner has a good chance of being selected.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup as they prefer foregnrs but its a very good college


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

usman: check out the CMH website, it will answer all your questions. 

i personally feel that they should divide seats according to the kind of qualification the students have, like in AKU, you can apply on basis of F.Sc marks, O/A levels or give SAT scores. in cmh, you can ONLY submit SAT scores if you're a dual national. i wanted to submit my SAT scores, so that i'd be exempted from the entry test, but since i'm not a dual national, they are making me do the entry test on the overseas category, which actually sucks major. sighs.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

this is pakistan. websites are worthless and outdated. especially since our retarded government decides to change everything every other day. 

the prospectus is availible but you have to give in in after the UHS wala entry test, along with your result. so you have 2 weeks after the 14th, thats when you would get the result. around the 27th to give it in.

if you dont get in as a pakistani, you can apply again later as an overseas pakistani. that process would be after the uhs wala test. if i were you id get the form asap. you never know with these ppl.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

*CMH*

guys wat do u think abt CMH is it rated as a good college regarding studies,accommodations and environment......and is it private or govt.....Moreover is it an approved college in lahore.........and wat abt its recognition by US...


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

chickoos said:


> guys wat do u think abt CMH is it rated as a good college regarding studies,accommodations and environment......and is it private or govt.....Moreover is it an approved college in lahore.........and wat abt its recognition by US...



Chickoo's u keep on asking whether the college is private or government owned.

Follow this link, it contains all the colleges in Pakistan which are recognized by PMDC. It will also give u info on whether the college is Private or government ownsed.

recognized institutions.....

Hope it helps!! :happy:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

chickoos have u applied for 14th?


----------

